# Rheem Spider Fire



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Replacement for A.O Smith Cyclone 100 gal.


----------



## gplumb (Nov 21, 2008)

Very nice and clean.


----------



## Jammyrft (Jan 24, 2011)

looks awsome, very clean. Good job I would be proud to be the owner of that setup :thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks clean and neat. 

Here, if it were being inspected, there would have to be copper pipe on the T&P valve going down to floor area, or inspector would fail it.

I'd like to be getting paid on that install, price must have been up there.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Looks clean and neat.
> 
> Here, if it were being inspected, there would have to be copper pipe on the T&P valve going down to floor area, or inspector would fail it.
> 
> I'd like to be getting paid on that install, price must have been up there.


Thank you, I should have taken a completed photo as well, I ran out of copper the first day I was there and had to go back the next morning to finish the pop off. Same rules apply down here, I got it inspected the next day. The heater by itself was around $5,200. Total install was $6000+


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

How old was the Cyclone?
1/2" gas line...2 lb gas? Pretty sure I see warning stickers on the gas line.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Mpls Jay said:


> How old was the Cyclone?
> 1/2" gas line...2 lb gas? Pretty sure I see warning stickers on the gas line.


5 or 6 years old I believe. 3/4 inch gas line. And those are stickers identifying the line as being a natural gas line. We don't have 2lb gas feeding any building around here. It's in ounces.


----------



## Plumber3653 (May 5, 2010)

5 or 6 year old Cyclone that needed to be replaced? Guess maintenance wasn't a priority for the customer. See them again in 6 years!lol


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Plumber3653 said:


> 5 or 6 year old Cyclone that needed to be replaced? Guess maintenance wasn't a priority for the customer. See them again in 6 years!lol


A busted tank isn't a maintenance issue. That's why commercial water heaters only carry a 5 year warranty


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> A busted tank isn't a maintenance issue. That's why commercial water heaters only carry a 5 year warranty


Does the new Rheem have a 5 year warranty? All the commercial heaters I remember have closer to a 3 year warranty.





Paul


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> Does the new Rheem have a 5 year warranty? All the commercial heaters I remember have closer to a 3 year warranty.
> 
> Paul


I'm mistaken, yes your correct it's 3 on commercial, 5 on res.


----------



## Plumber3653 (May 5, 2010)

Not trying to create controversy, but I have serviced Cyclones that are up to 10 years old (maybe 12 or more). I worked for a company that serviced hotels and with a good maintenance program they will last even longer than 10 yrs. Anode replacement, cleaning tank interior as well as clean/check air switches will give them new life. The warranty shouldn't determine how long the item lasts before the trash heap gets it. A house in the city that I was in last summer still has the original RUUD hot water tank from the 1930's, clean and operating. Actually you'll find a few around here still in use. The duplex that I rented 10 years ago had one from the 1950's.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Looks clean and neat.
> 
> Here, if it were being inspected, there would have to be copper pipe on the T&P valve going down to floor area, or inspector would fail it.
> 
> I'd like to be getting paid on that install, price must have been up there.


T&p must be piped to within 150mm of floor and pipe must be made so as it cannot be easily capped (I usually cut the pipe off on a 45)


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> T&p must be piped to within 150mm of floor and pipe must be made so as it cannot be easily capped (I usually cut the pipe off on a 45)


Sorry, that is in On, failed to mention that.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Plumber3653 said:


> Not trying to create controversy, but I have serviced Cyclones that are up to 10 years old (maybe 12 or more). I worked for a company that serviced hotels and with a good maintenance program they will last even longer than 10 yrs. Anode replacement, cleaning tank interior as well as clean/check air switches will give them new life. The warranty shouldn't determine how long the item lasts before the trash heap gets it. A house in the city that I was in last summer still has the original RUUD hot water tank from the 1930's, clean and operating. Actually you'll find a few around here still in use. The duplex that I rented 10 years ago had one from the 1950's.


No controversy, your right. Most of the maintenance staffs around here aren't skilled enough to do those things, nor do they want to spend the money to do any kind of contract to service their water heaters. I guess it's the old adage that once its put in it should just run it's course until it breaks, which is crazy to me. Most of these places have more money than they have sense. So yes more than likely they will be shelling out another $6,000+ in 4 years.


----------



## Plumber3653 (May 5, 2010)

U.A, he posted earlier that the picture was taken before completion. Adding to my last post, also remember that if a water softener is used on the water distribution system that the anodes will need to be checked annually and probably changed as well as cleaning the tank interior to prevent premature corrosion of the tank.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumber3653 said:


> U.A, he posted earlier that the picture was taken before completion. Adding to my last post, also remember that if a water softener is used on the water distribution system that the anodes will need to be checked annually and probably changed as well as cleaning the tank interior to prevent premature corrosion of the tank.


I apologize, read the op and a couple others and added my $.02 my mistake,
Disregard


----------

